# Creating a website



## weepete (Aug 27, 2020)

So, I'm toying with the idea of creating a website and offering some prints for sale. Not expecting anything, proably just my own ego trip.

Just wondering what's a good host? Squarespace seem good, but unsure if there's better out there. I'd really like to use my local lab if I can too


----------



## NGH (Aug 27, 2020)

I've not created a website for selling photos but I have just set up a simple web-page using Google which was free.  I also use Wordpress which can be used for selling but again I haven't gone down that road myself with it yet.
Have you thought of Etsy?  There's plenty of people selling digital and physical images there?

Sorry if that's not much of an experienced based help for you.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 28, 2020)

I've often thought about the same but never had the technical expertise to do it.  I'll be interested to see the advice and information given.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 28, 2020)

Something I have never done, good luck.........


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 28, 2020)

The last time I did a web site, I used Macromedia Dreamweaver (Yeah, BEFORE Adobe owned it...) but used a web hosting company out of Canada called "Bluehost" that was quite reliable and had really excellent customer support. The Wordpress templets aren't bad if you want something quick. I also like to go to several different websites that sell full templets for a home page and the other pages within a sight. Some are beautiful and designed just for photographers. As far as selling, most hosts have their own voodoo for this, due to security issues and will provide the appropriate items and support to set up a sales page. If it were me, I would ask before making a commitment to use their services. I hope this helps a bit and that you'll announce your site link when completed. Would love to look at it.

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

NGH said:


> I've not created a website for selling photos but I have just set up a simple web-page using Google which was free.  I also use Wordpress which can be used for selling but again I haven't gone down that road myself with it yet.
> Have you thought of Etsy?  There's plenty of people selling digital and physical images there?
> 
> Sorry if that's not much of an experienced based help for you.



Thanks mate, I've used Etsy before, hadn't thought of that for myself, good suggestion!

I've got an adobe portfolio, but I'm not a fan of their templates. Fancied something with a bit more leeway for design and professional.


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

Space Face said:


> I've often thought about the same but never had the technical expertise to do it.  I'll be interested to see the advice and information given.



I've done a couple before and can do a little bit of coding so the technical side I think I'll be ok with. There's a lot of sites out there offering customisable templates and the way technology has moved they are fairly easy to set up. I've not seriously looked into it before but I think I'm at a stage where this is possible now.


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Something I have never done, good luck.........



Thanks Jeff, I've never seriously thought about it before but after recent world events I just might pull the trigger and see what happens!


----------



## weepete (Aug 28, 2020)

HowdyMark said:


> The last time I did a web site, I used Macromedia Dreamweaver (Yeah, BEFORE Adobe owned it...) but used a web hosting company out of Canada called "Bluehost" that was quite reliable and had really excellent customer support. The Wordpress templets aren't bad if you want something quick. I also like to go to several different websites that sell full templets for a home page and the other pages within a sight. Some are beautiful and designed just for photographers. As far as selling, most hosts have their own voodoo for this, due to security issues and will provide the appropriate items and support to set up a sales page. If it were me, I would ask before making a commitment to use their services. I hope this helps a bit and that you'll announce your site link when completed. Would love to look at it.
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark, I'm UK based so it'll need to be something that works in the domestic market. I'm not fussed about speed, I can take a while to set it up but I would like flexibility. 

I think Squarespace, Weebly, Wix and Smugmug are all ones I've heard of before but I'm not sure if there's a clear leader for photography so I'd be interested to see what others are using, or if they've had good or bad experiences with particular hosts. 

Of course I'll post it up here if I go ahead with it!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Aug 28, 2020)

weepete said:


> HowdyMark said:
> 
> 
> > The last time I did a web site, I used Macromedia Dreamweaver (Yeah, BEFORE Adobe owned it...) but used a web hosting company out of Canada called "Bluehost" that was quite reliable and had really excellent customer support. The Wordpress templets aren't bad if you want something quick. I also like to go to several different websites that sell full templets for a home page and the other pages within a sight. Some are beautiful and designed just for photographers. As far as selling, most hosts have their own voodoo for this, due to security issues and will provide the appropriate items and support to set up a sales page. If it were me, I would ask before making a commitment to use their services. I hope this helps a bit and that you'll announce your site link when completed. Would love to look at it.
> ...



The ones I am thinking of are not by Adobe. I have an all day shoot today, but tonight I will try to PM you a few links. Be well!

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## PDP (Nov 28, 2022)

weepete said:


> Thanks Mark, I'm UK based so it'll need to be something that works in the domestic market. I'm not fussed about speed, I can take a while to set it up but I would like flexibility.
> 
> I think Squarespace, Weebly, Wix and Smugmug are all ones I've heard of before but I'm not sure if there's a clear leader for photography so I'd be interested to see what others are using, or if they've had good or bad experiences with particular hosts.
> 
> Of course I'll post it up here if I go ahead with it!


Did you go ahead with this?
If so would be interested to hear which option you went with.


----------

